
Apple may introduce a radically different Mac product family by year's end - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/08/22/apple_may_introduce_a_radically_different_mac_product_family_by_years_end.html
======
pedalpete
How is this 'radically different'?? Optical discs are going away and all
drives will someday be SSD.

By the time the next Macbook Pro is announced, 500+gb SSD drives will be
available, and with a 17" screen, you can probably squeeze two into the space
of a laptop (with the removal of the optical drive.

Is the only reason it's 'radical' is because it's apple? Though I have to
admit, I'm amazed at how PC manufacturers seem to be sticking with the optical
drive, I haven't wanted one since 2007.

